# OTA Ft.Worth WFAA (ABC) Monday Night Football Audio/Video drop-outs



## 120inna55 (May 28, 2003)

While trying to watch Monday Night Football tonight on HD WFAA via the Dish 811, I consistently have audio/video dropouts about every 25-30sec. This doesn't happen on any other channel including the SD WFAA channel. Anyone else having this problem?


----------

